# Lelit Anna, worth it?



## artik75

Hi all,

I'm currently looking to upgrade my Delonghi Dedica machine. After lots of reading I thought I wanted to get a Gaggia Classic as every other new espresso lover. However, I found about Lelit and specifically the Anna model. Unfortunately, I couldn't find many reviews of it and there's only a few topics on the forum here.

The machine will be used for 2-3 drinks per day with the occasional milk drink, so frothing capabilities are not important. I'm aware of the Anna being a 57mm group head and not too bothered by this as I found there is sufficient baskets/portafilters available and also seen that Espresso Underground have service parts for the Lelits. From that point of view it seems like the Anna can be a good choice for me for a first good machine.

I know I can get a Classic from here and add the OPV and PID mods, which will be cheaper than the Anna with a PID, but I'm still curious.

Is the Anna with a PID (£460) worth buying, being a new machine rather than a pre-2015 Classic? Is the PID actually worth it or is the Anna without PID sufficient?

Any help is appreciated.

Edit: Forgot to mention I'm currently using OE Lido-E grinder.

Stan


----------



## DavecUK

I'd be more inclined to recommend the Lelit Grace for £80 more (BB have them in stock at 539). You have the LCC rather than the bog standard Gicar PID. The LCC is a little OLED device with its own chip inside that's a lot more powerful. You have shot counters and other features...sure the preinfusion isn't quite right at the moment but LCCs can be reflashed/updated with new functions quite easily.

It also looks a lot nicer round the drip tray area.


----------



## artik75

DavecUK said:


> I'd be more inclined to recommend the Lelit Grace for £80 more (BB have them in stock at 539). You have the LCC rather than the bog standard Gicar PID. The LCC is a little OLED device with its own chip inside that's a lot more powerful. You have shot counters and other features...sure the preinfusion isn't quite right at the moment but LCCs can be reflashed/updated with new functions quite easily.
> 
> It also looks a lot nicer round the drip tray area.


 Thanks Dave! Had a quick look and do agree that the Grace is better choice than the Anna with PID.

I was initially looking just at the base model Anna, the version with PID is a bit outside of my budget and so is the Grace. As a newbie with minimal knowledge, just trying to decide if I indeed want to get a new machine or I'm better off with a proven one, such as the Classic, even if it's second hand. Both the Grace and the Classic will make very good coffees once I learn my way around them.

So the question still is, is it worth spending twice as much on a new machine such as the Grace rather than getting a Gaggia Classic that has been looked after by someone from here?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

artik75 said:


> So the question still is, is it worth spending twice as much on a new machine such as the Grace rather than getting a Gaggia Classic that has been looked after by someone from here?


 Personally.... I'd stay away from this machine unless you know you want to keep on the long run. Why?

- It's not everyone's cup of tea. You might be OK with the 57mm PF, but that restricts your selling potential;
- You say that



artik75 said:


> will be used for 2-3 drinks per day with the occasional milk drink,


 And I'm focusing on the "occasional milk drink". Those SBDU machines are great if you make a milk drink once a week. But if it's the occasional every other day, I'd strongly suggest you reconsider the machine you intend to buy. A Dual Boiler or an HX will make you very, very happy. Granted, it's more expensive, but it's a worthwhile feature, IMO.

And, most important of it all, which grinder? Don't bother with a nice machine if you don't pair it with a good grinder.

If you are on a budget, you could save up and buy something that you really want in a few months' time;

Personally, I'd buy the second hand Gaggia Classic and a grinder. If you like the workflow, and think the Lelit 57mm PF is your thing, then by all means go for it, and sell the Gaggia Classic on for pretty much the same price you paid for.


----------



## artik75

MediumRoastSteam said:


> And, most important of it all, which grinder? Don't bother with a nice machine if you don't pair it with a good grinder.


 For grinder I'm using an OE Lido-E, have been using it for about 8 months and I don't mind the manual labour. Might consider getting an electric one in the near future.

I also thought that the Gaggia Classic would be the wiser choice, being a good machine to learn on. No harm in asking the question and getting few more opinions though. Also as you said if I decide to swap the Gaggia for a Lelit down the line I have the option of selling as it's a sought after machine.

Thanks both!


----------



## L2en

What I like about your Lelit option is the temperature control. I have unmodified Silvia, making 1-2 milky drinks a day + espressos. The milk is not much of a problem, speedy and easy, I do not wait till the light for steam goes off, 1 minute from switching to steam is plenty for it to work without problems. What I do find limiting and why I'm just about to purchase new machine is the precise temp control. Adn long delayed upgraditus, naturally😄


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

L2en said:


> why I'm just about to purchase new machine is the precise temp control.


 Which machine are you buying? MaraX or Elizabeth or....?


----------



## L2en

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Which machine are you buying? MaraX or Elizabeth or....?


 Elizabeth. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## numb15

artik75 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently looking to upgrade my Delonghi Dedica machine. After lots of reading I thought I wanted to get a Gaggia Classic as every other new espresso lover. However, I found about Lelit and specifically the Anna model. Unfortunately, I couldn't find many reviews of it and there's only a few topics on the forum here.
> 
> The machine will be used for 2-3 drinks per day with the occasional milk drink, so frothing capabilities are not important. I'm aware of the Anna being a 57mm group head and not too bothered by this as I found there is sufficient baskets/portafilters available and also seen that Espresso Underground have service parts for the Lelits. From that point of view it seems like the Anna can be a good choice for me for a first good machine.
> 
> I know I can get a Classic from here and add the OPV and PID mods, which will be cheaper than the Anna with a PID, but I'm still curious.
> 
> Is the Anna with a PID (£460) worth buying, being a new machine rather than a pre-2015 Classic? Is the PID actually worth it or is the Anna without PID sufficient?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention I'm currently using OE Lido-E grinder.
> 
> Stan


 Anna with PID for £460 only a few months ago, where? It's now £500, the joys of sovereignty and customs paperwork huh? 've been looking at barbecues and they all jumped too since December. I'm now tempted to buy an Anna in Italy and bring it back, but might make warranty a hassle


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

numb15 said:


> Anna with PID for £460 only a few months ago, where? It's now £500, the joys of sovereignty and customs paperwork huh? 've been looking at barbecues and they all jumped too since December. I'm now tempted to buy an Anna in Italy and bring it back, but might make warranty a hassle


 I don't think it's worth the hassle. Unfortunately this is what it is now and it's best to just get on with it. I don't even bother looking at EU shops anymore as I'd tether be able to just deal with issues from a dealer here. Imagine having to return your machine, having to deal with customs, paperwork... no thanks. A lot of hassle.

in fact, £480 from the espresso underground with free uk delivery, or €470 from lamacchinadelcaffe.com plus delivery from Italy. (Out of stock there though).

https://www.espressounderground.co.uk/Lelit-Anna-PL41TEM-p/pl41tem.htm


----------

